# using onboard audio AND pci audio card together??



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Via AC'97 onboard sound chip and I also have a PCI Creative Sound Blaster. I would like to use both of them either at the same time or have the ability to switch from one to the other without having to physically change the cable configuration on the back of the computer. Before I go any further, let me explain how my XP setup
process is different for the PCI card:This card is a OEM SoundBlaster made for a DELL computer(I do not have a DELL computer). To make it work in my setup I have to (of course, physically install, then...) run Win XP setup and when the blue banner at the bottom of the screen FIRST appears (the one that shows setup files installing), I have to press F5 and it gives me a list of what I would call 
setup "platforms". I select this one : "MPS UNIPROCESSOR" and continue as usual and this makes the DELL card work properly in my BIOSTAR
motherboard (266). Considering that, is there some way to make the SOundBlaster & the Via AC'97 work at the same time or ability to switch from one to the other? I know how to turn the Via chip on & off at the bios screens, but , does turning it on automatically shut down the Sound Blaster? When I turn the Via chip on, I dont get any sound from it OR the Sound Blaster. I hope I have given you enough info to work with. I thought I might try TSF first before I contact my motherboard manufacturer or Creative. TSF ROCKS!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Sounds like a bad idea.
The drivers (Creative/VIA) will, most likely, cause a conflict.

The SoundBlaster will not be disabled when you enable the onboard sound.

I would use the onboard sound or get a retail card.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm getting no sound at all from the onboard. I even tried disabling the soundblaster.
I've got all the options set to the onboard. Device manager says it's working. What's wrong?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Installing drivers for two sound devices has messed things up.

Uninstall all sound drivers.

Shut the computer down and disconnect it from the main power.

Remove the Sound blaster card.

Start the computer and make sure the onboard audio is enabled in BIOS.

Reinstall the VIA sound software >> reboot.


----------



## chap0367 (Jan 31, 2008)

ANYONE tried this before? ANYONE have any ideas/info about this kind of thing?


----------



## Tripp-E (Apr 19, 2008)

I used to have a 965 chipset motherboard with onboard AC'97 audio, and I had a Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit sound card also slotted in. Both were working fine together. I had my speakers plugged into the Sound Blaster, and my headphone into the onboard jacks so I can use it for Skype etc. All this was working perfectly in Vista. 

After I upgraded to an MSI P35 motherboard, all this changed, and I could not use them together anymore for some reason. If I take the sound card out then the onboard works, if I plug it in, the onboard dissapears...even in the device manager. This might just be how the motherboard works...

So it could either be your motherboard that just doesn't want to run two audio devices, or it might be a software problem. I suggest uninstalling all sound drivers and then install drivers for onboard first, and then sound card. You should then be able to switch between the two in the Sound settings under control panel.


----------

